# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  25 сентября 2010 – ежегодный ПАРАД СЛИНГОМАМ в Калуге!!!

## mamaRita

25 сентября – ежегодный ПАРАД СЛИНГОМАМ в Калуге!!! Сбор в 11:00 в Центральном парке культуры и отдыха. Запланированы: 

·          консультации и мастерклассы по всем видам слингов

·          ответы специалистов и опытных мам на вопросы кормящих и беременных мамочек

·          фотосессия 

·          консультации и рекомендации по использованию натуральной косметики

·          пешая прогулка по улицам Театральной и Кирова

·          море позитиваJ



Слингомамы, мамы с подросшими слингодетками, а также беременные и интересующиеся – ждем вас! Приходите, будет интересно!

----------


## MARY

Гарантирую информационную поддержку телекомпании Ника!

----------


## kazangi

Марина, а возможно ли как-то сделать, чтобы сюжеты с Ники были выложены здесь, на сайте?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девчонки, а расскажите, как все прошло? Выложите фотки в альбом, хоть облизнуться =)

----------


## Noireverte

> а возможно ли как-то сделать, чтобы сюжеты с Ники были выложены здесь, на сайте?


Запросто, надо только найти человека, который запишет передачу, оцифрует ее и выложит на YouTube . Затем ссылка на ролик вставляется на сайт согласно инструкции:

Как разместить видео на форуме, в статье, в дневниках

----------


## kazangi

Я обращалась к Марине Глушенковой в том смысле, согласится ли телекомпания Ника поделиться записью.

----------


## MARY

прошу прощения за молчание - я всерьез заболела. но теперь отвечу: телекомпания вряд ли захочет поделиться записью, по правилам это - низзззя!

----------


## Jazz

Еще фотки с сентябрьского слингопарада 2010 можно скачать вот здесь (лучше поздно, чем никогда, гы-гы!):
http://photofile.ru/users/anasta8ia/150832594/denied/
пароль slingoparad
Фотки не уменьшала, так что скачивайте на здоровье. 
Ну и что, что уже 3,5 месяца прошло! Зато есть лишний повод вспомнить это приятное мероприятие!

----------


## Panda

хм, выскакивает страница поиска, а как там найти нужную папку?

----------


## Jazz

Попробуй поиск по автору anasta8ia. Там у меня один-единственный запароленный альбом. Пароль slingoparad
Но вообще-то ссылка должна сразу выбрасывать на страничку с этим альбомом. А чтобы альбом стал доступен на страничке вводим пароль. Я уже и в Opera попробовала, и в Explorer - все открывается...

----------


## Panda

да, со второй попытки получилось )))

----------


## mamaRita

супееерр!!!! Насть, по-моему, чуть ли не лучшие фотки с парада ИМХО! Много так характерных зарисовок... Как раз спустя 3 месяца и интересно посмотреть, как бы со стороны... Получилось ярко и весело! Только вот я сижу и думаю, а где же все эти прекрасные слингомамочки сейчас?.. Если на парад получилось собрать так много народу (по моим подсчетам было не меньше 40 человек в слингах и слингорюкзаках), то почему на встречи клуба ЕР приходит гораздо меньше?.. Очень хочется, чтобы у нас складывался адекватный круг общения не только в виртуале...

----------


## kiara

Рит, я знаю несколько мам, которые активно носили деток в слингорюкзачках, но при этом от слов ЕР шарахаются, как черт от ладана и не при каких раскладах себя к таковым не причисляют))))
А еще - не надо торопиться, мы только три встречи провели))))Я думаю, все будет, в свое время.
Пошла смотреть фоты!

----------


## Амина

Лина выложила в группе свои фотки.

----------

